

[UK] Petition: Teach Our Kids To Code - amirmc
http://joshuamarch.com/post/10084967048/petition-teach-our-kids-to-code

======
metabrew
I'm going to the Realtime Club dinner in London this month, where Simon Peyton
Jones is talking about (the lack of good) IT teaching in schools.

When I was in school (in the UK) we were taught BASIC programming on BBC
Micros, and I spent my computer classes writing vertical scrolling racing
games and what not. Today, you're taught how to make spreadsheets and
powerpoint decks, by teachers who typically know far less than the kids.

So yes, I agree with the sentiment in the article. Would be great to see
actual programming classes taught to school kids (only to those that want them
though!).

